# seiko 5M42-OH40



## steveb07 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi recently picked this up its a Seiko 5M42-OH40 think I have found every combination apart from this one , anyone got or know any info on it all I know is it was pre 2000 as the receipt is for 1999


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not familiar with that model but plenty of information available on the web.


----------



## steveb07 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks but Ive looked cant find any with that number .


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I reckon it is a titanium Seiko Kinetic, now lets see the front and I might be able to tell you more ^^


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

steveb07 said:


> Hi recently picked this up its a Seiko 5M42-OH40 think I have found every combination apart from this one , anyone got or know any info on it all I know is it was pre 2000 as the receipt is for 1999


 Not that common if a Google search is anything to go by, looks like a Seiko Kinetic


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

How about a macro shot of the dial, specifically the bottom half of the dial.


----------



## steveb07 (Jun 16, 2018)

my cameras not that good


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Japanese movement...

Would I be correct in thinking the T 2 means tritium lume?


----------



## steveb07 (Jun 16, 2018)

Daveyboyz said:


> Japanese movement...
> 
> Would I be correct in thinking the T 2 means tritium lume?


 Im not sure , on most watches I believe it means second time zone but not sure what it means on this one , these seem hard watches to find info on .


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

The movement is a seiko kinetic as mentioned here:- https://auction.catawiki.com/kavels/3145169-seiko-kinetic-arctura-titanium-rare-and-unique-piece-custom-made


----------



## steveb07 (Jun 16, 2018)

richy176 said:


> The movement is a seiko kinetic as mentioned here:- https://auction.catawiki.com/kavels/3145169-seiko-kinetic-arctura-titanium-rare-and-unique-piece-custom-made


 thanks that's the closest ive got to mine but I believe the back of the case it still says 5M42-OE39 when mine has 5M42-OH40 but the front number is the same so thanks for that richy176


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

steveb07 said:


> thanks that's the closest ive got to mine but I believe the back of the case it still says 5M42-OE39 when mine has 5M42-OH40 but the front number is the same so thanks for that richy176


 Might be worth contacting Seiko UK or even Seiko Japan - it may have been a domestic market watch or made for a specific market like some of the `monsters'


----------



## steveb07 (Jun 16, 2018)

richy176 said:


> Might be worth contacting Seiko UK or even Seiko Japan - it may have been a domestic market watch or made for a specific market like some of the `monsters'


 Good thinking I have now emailed Seiko uk whether I get the info on this watch or not who knows , but worth trying thanks again Richard .


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

It's not an ultra-rare Steve, google images throws up a few for sale and sold and I've had quite a lot over the years, but it is rare to find a complete and wearable one these days.

It's a first generation Seiko Arctura, but from the second wave with the single piece case and later 5m42 calibre instead of the crap 3m series. Guessing yours dates to about 1998 which is close to when they canned them (next release was the 7L22 calibre kinetic chronograph in 2003/04).

Finding one in titanium is a bit more unusual than steel but there were tons and tons of them made, they just don't pop up for sale much because they've all been binned. This model can't be economically restored - the bracelet was never reproduced and is long (loooooonnnnngggg) out of stock, plus the rubber strap models with metal "armour" over them can no longer be bought and have almost all perished over the last 20 years.

Here's a 4 month old sale for one in really good condition, sold for about £100; https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjM_YWezfjbAhXFb1AKHc2TBLsQjRx6BAgBEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.sg%2Fitm%2FSEIKO-ARCTURA-KINETIC-5M42-0H40-DATE-TITANIUM-QUARTZ-MENS-WATCH%2F302614915693&psig=AOvVaw3-OIxrxQ2Q9ZOE6rth7vQl&ust=1530352264377950

Another from last year, also in good condition but an ambitious £300! https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjvg8mYz_jbAhXCKVAKHX44Cu0QjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2FRaro-Coleccionable-Vintage-Seiko-Arctura-Kinetic-Titanio-Reloj-De-Hombre-5M42-0H40-%2F311938106649%3F_ul%3DBO&psig=AOvVaw3-OIxrxQ2Q9ZOE6rth7vQl&ust=1530352264377950

A few other examples out there. This is the same watch as the 5M42-0H49 as far as I am aware, Seiko reference SKH527.

Nice find.


----------



## steveb07 (Jun 16, 2018)

kevkojak said:


> It's not an ultra-rare Steve, google images throws up a few for sale and sold and I've had quite a lot over the years, but it is rare to find a complete and wearable one these days.
> 
> It's a first generation Seiko Arctura, but from the second wave with the single piece case and later 5m42 calibre instead of the crap 3m series. Guessing yours dates to about 1998 which is close to when they canned them (next release was the 7L22 calibre kinetic chronograph in 2003/04).
> 
> ...


 thank you for your help nice to see another one with that number , mine was bought in 1999 I did ask Seiko about this model their reply was ….

Thank you for your email and we are so sorry for the delay in responding.

Unfortunately the case-calibre numbers quoted are not known to our system in full and we are unable to identify a watch from the serial number (880493) unless the watch has been with us recently for service/repair. It could be a non-UK model but please could you double check the two sets of four numbers and confirm.

I have since found this was bought in Gibraltar I have 2 of these the 5M42-OH40 and a 5M4














2-OE39 love them both


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't usually like the Kinetic models, but those are both very distinctive and a bit futurustic [sic]. :thumbs_up:


----------



## steveb07 (Jun 16, 2018)

Chromejob said:


> I don't usually like the Kinetic models, but those are both very distinctive and a bit futurustic [sic]. :thumbs_up:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Good one! A future collectable...


----------

